# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Paris May 2011 photos

## Cliff

We usually manage to get to Paris at least once a year.  This year we capped off a month long Mediterranean Cruise with a week in Rome and then finally a week in Paris before returning home for the summer.  Here is a link to my Paris photos.  Scott is a good friend of many years who is currently living in France with his family: http://cliff.smugmug.com/Travel/Fran...962475_rR3kHR2

----------


## amyb

Cliff I totally enjoyed your morning stroll. The river and bridge shots took me right back to our last Paris trip.

Welcome home and thanks for sharing.

----------


## Toni

Beautiful, Cliff!
Thanks for sharing...

----------

